# E.N. Publishing: 2008 and beyond



## joela (Apr 5, 2008)

With WotBS winding down, what are EN Publishing plans for the rest of 2008? DnD 4e products? More contests?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 5, 2008)

We haven't seen WotC's new license yet, so the question is impossible to answer.  Sorry - I know that's no help; imagine how unhelpful it is from our point of view!


----------



## Rugult (Apr 6, 2008)

WotBS Campaign Setting.  That would be my vote


----------



## Morrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Rugult said:
			
		

> WotBS Campaign Setting.  That would be my vote




We plan a hardback full-colour compilation of the [3.5 version of the] saga, but not a setting per se.  We may or may not translate the saga to 4E depending on the license.


----------



## amethal (Apr 7, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We plan a hardback full-colour compilation of the [3.5 version of the] saga



Seriously?     

Can you fit it all into one volume? Have you thought about having a separate volume for new monsters, feats, classes, magic items etc.?

Will it be revised and/or errata'd, or pretty much as it is now?


----------



## joela (Apr 7, 2008)

*Gsl*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Sorry - I know that's no help; imagine how unhelpful it is from our point of view!




Actually, it is helpful. Makes me even more mad at WotC   !


----------



## joela (Apr 7, 2008)

*Omg!*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> We plan a hardback full-colour compilation of the [3.5 version of the] saga, but not a setting per se.  We may or may not translate the saga to 4E depending on the license.




Nooo! I held off so long buying the pdfs, wanting a -- gasp! -- full colour HB edition. I then succumbed during GM Day (week?), thinking WotBS would never see print (as a compendium, that is).

Waaaaahhh!!!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Apr 7, 2008)

I think we can fit it all into one volume. We'll have a page limitation that I'll have to work within, and thus one of the more obvious things about the compiled volume is that the text size will be significantly smaller. I'll try to keep the images about the same size, though.

Last I heard, we are planning a rules appendix within the volume which compiles the Campaign Guide and Player's Guide, and then a stats appendix... how exactly we'll approach twelve adventures worth of stat blocks hasn't been finalized yet. Personally, I'd split it into Friends and Foes and then just alphabetize... but that's only my suggestion.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2008)

Marius Delphus said:
			
		

> Last I heard, we are planning a rules appendix within the volume which compiles the Campaign Guide and Player's Guide, and then a stats appendix... how exactly we'll approach twelve adventures worth of stat blocks hasn't been finalized yet. Personally, I'd split it into Friends and Foes and then just alphabetize... but that's only my suggestion.




I wholeheartedly agree with your suggestion. 

I'm thinking that we'll start with the [compiled] PG and CG material, and, as you say, appendicize the stats blocks alphabetically.

My current thoughts are on cover art - I like the idea of some kind of collage/composite piece containing elements throughout the saga.


----------



## Rugult (Apr 7, 2008)

Since it's become an 'open' discussion here, I think it would be nice to do some compiling of factions.  Based off what we have seen thus far it would make sense to see appendixes based off:

-Enemy NPC's
-Allied NPC's
-Ragesians
-Shahalesti
-Trillith
-Monsters

That way if my players are fighting a group of Ragesians, I just have to flip to the Ragesian section.

I'm quite interested in that kind of layout because right now I'm running the temple in Adventure 7, and there are 7 distinct NPC's who the players fight during that!


----------



## joela (Apr 7, 2008)

*cost*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> We plan a hardback full-colour compilation of the [3.5 version of the] saga, but not a setting per se.  We may or may not translate the saga to 4E depending on the license.




any guesstimate how much the HB will cost when it goes on sale?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 8, 2008)

joela said:
			
		

> any guesstimate how much the HB will cost when it goes on sale?




_Very_ expensive, I'm afraid.  We'll be looking at close to 800 full-colour pages.  It'll cost a FORTUNE to print.  It'll be a luxury item, without doubt.


----------



## joela (Apr 8, 2008)

*luxury item*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> _Very_ expensive, I'm afraid.  We'll be looking at close to 800 full-colour pages.  It'll cost a FORTUNE to print.  It'll be a luxury item, without doubt.




Understood. As little as the Shackled City compendium by Paizo to, hmmm, as much as Castle Whiterock by Goodman Games? Or higher (i.e., $101+)?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 8, 2008)

joela said:
			
		

> Understood. As little as the Shackled City compendium by Paizo to, hmmm, as much as Castle Whiterock by Goodman Games? Or higher (i.e., $101+)?




Hard to say without knowing what the pagecount is going to end up as.  But it will make SCAP look like a pamphlet.  We're talking Ptolus size here.


----------



## joela (Apr 14, 2008)

*ptolus*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Hard to say without knowing what the pagecount is going to end up as.  But it will make SCAP look like a pamphlet.  We're talking Ptolus size here.




have ptolus. so, yeah, around a hundred.


----------



## Rugult (Apr 17, 2008)

Based on discussions in other threads I think I know where Morrus intends to take EN Publishing next....

*War of the Croaking Sky*:  Rise of the Ogdoads.

You heard it here first!


----------



## joela (Apr 19, 2008)

*3.x/OGL sale before 4e*

Due to the way the GSL seems to be shaping up, does ENWorld plan to host a massive sale to get ride of all its 3.x/OGL products before switching to the exclusive 4e license?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2008)

joela said:
			
		

> have ptolus. so, yeah, around a hundred.



 If they expect a lower volume than Ptolus (which would not surprise me), expect a higher price than Ptolus.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2008)

joela said:
			
		

> Due to the way the GSL seems to be shaping up, does ENWorld plan to host a massive sale to get ride of all its 3.x/OGL products before switching to the exclusive 4e license?




We don't plan anything based on rumours, or within a 24-hour timeframe.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2008)

Rugult said:
			
		

> Based on discussions in other threads I think I know where Morrus intends to take EN Publishing next....
> 
> *War of the Croaking Sky*:  Rise of the Ogdoads.
> 
> You heard it here first!




It does seem to be the natural evolution.

Actually, since dicovering the Ogdoads, I find I really like them for some reason!


----------



## joela (Apr 20, 2008)

*planning*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> We don't plan anything based on rumours, or within a 24-hour timeframe.




You must have never worked as a stock broker. Or marketing.


----------



## BSF (Apr 20, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We don't plan anything based on rumours, or within a 24-hour timeframe.




Which is good business sense, to be sure.  And I wouldn't expect anything less from you.  

Still, I will be very interested in hearing what your plans are as the whole GSL thing evolves.  Right now, it looks like you will need to either update products in the catalog or get rid of unupdated products once you start trying to publish under the GSL.  

Among my concerns would be making sure I have one more solid download of everything I have already purchased from EN Publishing.  That way, I am sure I have the last current versions for the OGL/D20 rulesets.  It would also be nice to know in advance if you are going to completely discontinue the PDFs.  That way, I can at least make one more pass at purchase before they go away.


----------

